# Best Of 2 Evils



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

First post, but I've done a ton of reading. You guys are super helpful, and I feel I'm really learning!

I'm an old fart, finally trying to learn how to grow grass the right way.

Mowed low. Used a thatch rake for dead grass, Aerated with 2 passes and over-seeded 6 days ago, Black Beauty Seed, TTTF, PR, KBG blend. Also added Green Up starter fertilizer, Love Your Lawn, Love Your Soil, and Magi-Cal. Going all in with Jonathan Green products along with Milorganite. All 6 days ago. Watering 3 time a day. Seeing some tiny little babies germinating, and really excited.

My question, my original grass which was in pretty descent condition after using Milorganite all year is really growing. I'm also getting some leaves falling from the neighbors trees. Big leaves. Do I go ahead and mow with a bagger to pick up the leaves, stepping on my new babies, or do I take a chance on the longer grass, 4", and leaves shading the new growth?

Kevin


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I say mow. If there are areas where there is just new grass, skip those parts. Just be careful about turns: try not to twist the mower. Make your turns on hard surfaces if you can (like a sidewalk). Maybe go into your neighbor's yard to make a turn (check to see if that's ok). Don't water before you mow so the ground isn't too soft; you don't want to make ruts.. Just stepping on the grass won't hurt it. I stepped all over a section of new grass yesterday pulling weeds and while the new grass mashed down while I was standing on it, it's all standing straight up today.


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

Virginiagal. That's what I was hoping to hear, it's driving me crazy doing nothing but watering for a week. Thank you so much!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, i have been walking and dragging hoses all over my reno from day one. Its not the ideal situation but those grass babies are tougher than you think. I know your area well as i have fished the Chetek chain of lakes quite a few times.


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Welcome to the forum, i have been walking and dragging hoses all over my reno from day one. Its not the ideal situation but those grass babies are tougher than you think. I know your area well as i have fished the Chetek chain of lakes quite a few times.


Thank you Jim!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> I say mow. If there are areas where there is just new grass, skip those parts. Just be careful about turns: try not to twist the mower. Make your turns on hard surfaces if you can (like a sidewalk). Maybe go into your neighbor's yard to make a turn (check to see if that's ok). Don't water before you mow so the ground isn't too soft; you don't want to make ruts.. Just stepping on the grass won't hurt it. I stepped all over a section of new grass yesterday pulling weeds and while the new grass mashed down while I was standing on it, it's all standing straight up today.


This. The babies are tougher than we give them credit for.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Kev! You can't go wrong with all Jonathan Greene and milo. Hope your new lawn exceeds your expectations.


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you guys! Everything looked a little rough for a week after aerating, but it already looks great after mowing. Looking forward tee seeing what the new plantings will accomplish in filling the bare spots!


----------

